# How Does Cannabis Help you?



## The Effen Gee (Mar 10, 2008)

If at all.

I would like to know what you use it for (medical or otherwise).

What is your favorite strain(s)?

I use Cannabis because it helps with my pain, anxiety, A.D.D. (really) and it keeps me from choking my fellow man to death on a daily basis.

1. Purple paralyzer
2. Northern Lights

What is your favorite strain(s) to grow?

1. Snowcap (indoor)
2. SourD gets HUGE!!! (outdoor)

How 'bout yourself?


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey buddy!

I've not got a lot of experience YET in growing and even smoking different strains. I smoke it because I enjoy it mainly, but it does also help me with depression, anxiety and insomnia. I had a job interview today and we were meant to get a half ounce on friday but still waiting on it. My oh I was so anxious last night I _really_ coulda done with a smoke!

A while back before I moved me and my fella got some "purple haze". It was in a big dry spell and was all that seemed to be going round, not sure if it was the real deal, but it was such a good up high. One of the days while the other half was at work I went out for a sly one while taking the dog for a walk and it was soooo good, such a good daytime 'doing stuff' high!

To grow... I've only ever grown Afghan, Easy Sativa and just starting some Lowryder #2

Both those were easy to grow, the afghan being a typical indica was short and bushy while the sativa was very lanky, but for my first grow they were great strains!


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

I must add, as i'm a 'beginner' that I do have a VERY long "to try" list for growing. Well, i'd grow them all if I could! At the top of that list is Aurora Indica!

Another one i've seen is Orange Candyfloss which sounds very tasty!


----------



## mal_crane (Mar 20, 2008)

Cannabis helps many people just to get by in day-to-day life. Without cannabis, my anxiety, depression, ADD and insomnia would be debilitating diseases. I also use marijuana to help alleviate the lower back pain caused by deteriorating vertabrae and slipped discs. In my experience, cannabis as painkiller is best when using a very indica variety.

And hell I just like to get high ... is that so WRONG?? lol


----------



## HempMan (Mar 21, 2008)

Although I'm not a med user I do find it helps me when my back is  giving me fits.

Mainly I use MJ to unwind after a long day... Or when stress is getting to me & I need a li'l something to help me chill...

Basically, it keeps me from ripping someone's head off & doin' the old #2 down their neck! :holysheep: :hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 21, 2008)

*I have a family history of altzheimers and glaucoma.  I'm not taking any chances with add, depression, or asthma either, eh??? :bong1::bong1::bong1:*


----------



## smokybear (Mar 21, 2008)

I just smoke to get high. I love the feeling. No more or less. Take care all.


----------



## PHiSH (Mar 22, 2008)

herb lets me live the life i love without any hassle , no doubt about it


----------



## Thorn (Mar 24, 2008)

A few more things I thought of that I have used MJ for and found it great for are headaches, PMT and also nausea. But yea ladies...its great when you have PMT symptoms, especially tension and stomach cramps


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 25, 2008)

I smoke it because it makes me a better person.  I have less anxiety, eat healthier imagine that), and can study/work better.  I enjoy strains that are higher on the sativa percentage.  I just took a week-long break from smoking/drinking while I was in SLC and I have to say it felt great, but I did get a little irritable with some people.


----------



## bznuts (Mar 25, 2008)

I enjoy tokin on greens because it tends to relax and calm both my mental and physical being.

My favorite smoke: :joint: 

1) Blueberry x White Widow
2) Sudden Impact
3) Trainwreck

MY favorite grow:  :heart: 

1) Old School Kush
2) White Rhino
3) Vietnameise Black


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 25, 2008)

I pretty much smoke because i have insomnia, i cant sleep with out it. I also have ADHD and it helps me to slow down. When i am high i am normal. I think its because of pot that i got where i am now. It also helps me to concentrate and study... Plus you never know when you just need to relax and have a joint and it just makes the day better. You know when some one pissed you off, just spark one up, and bam your not slitting there throat. And plus when i was an idiot and crashed my motorcycle into a curb at 180mph.... Marijuana helped me fazzze the 6 months i was in a god dam wheelchair. If i had $5 for every time MJ has helped me out, than i would probably have spent it on moor pot..... Thank you MJ i will never forget you...


----------



## Thorn (Mar 25, 2008)

hey timmy well put, have to agree with you there. a few months back me and mum had an argument and she said some things that really upset me and set me back with my depression again, but luckily we had a few smokes left out of that batch and boy did it help! gotta love MJ  before me and my fella moved house at the end of last year we used to love sparking one up after work. Whoever got in first would be in charge of rolling  we even started having a small one at lunch time. I loved going to work high...but then I hated that job..so once again thanks mj for making life better for me


----------



## Nova (Mar 26, 2008)

I smoke, id rather be vaping, to relase tension and spasms in my back. I was in 3 motorcycle crashes, it takes a toll on ya after the first, haha. 

I like to smoke it all...each strain has it own unique feeling for. Id have to say that White Widow is my top atm however!


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 26, 2008)

Marijuana helps me to get BAKED


----------



## Thorn (Mar 26, 2008)

Nova said:
			
		

> I was in 3 motorcycle crashes, it takes a toll on ya after the first, haha.



Didn't you learn after the first one  hehe



			
				thc is good for me said:
			
		

> Marijuana helps me to get BAKED



Lol me too


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 26, 2008)

its dank


----------



## Nova (Mar 26, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Didn't you learn after the first one  hehe



You would have thought so, but just like a surfer who gets attacked by a shark gets back on the plank, so must i. Can't let fear control my life! Ya gotta be fearless in life!!!

I was smart however and took out a FAT life insurance policy the same day i got my first crotch rocket! :hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Mar 27, 2008)

lol nice one. know what you mean though. I've always loved cycling since i was a teen, last year almost on my birthday i was attacked (long story) while cycling along a busy road. I had to make a statement and everything and along with other crap going on in my life at the time i started to suffer from panic attacks and agraphobia. I also, before that, had my bike tyre slashed by someone who lived in the same building as me! Didn't get on my bike for a few months after that, but i love it too much. Just glad i don't live where i did then anymore!!!


----------



## goddog (Mar 27, 2008)

im an artist, i use it to create money with paint...

and it keeps me from killing people.


----------



## pussum (Mar 28, 2008)

I smoke because I am stressed all the time. My life is so chaotic and I have so much to cram into one day that after 12 - 15 hours of trying to cram 25 hours into a 24 hour day I just can't take it any more. It helps me forget about the monotony of my life and what waits for me tomorrow. It helps keep depression away and it allows me to do something I haven't been able to do in a while, laugh.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 28, 2008)

put it this way, with out it i couldnt *live.*

pussum, imagine being paralyzed and not being able to do half what a* "normal" *person can do....

there are ppl here who are handicapped and i hand it to them in my prayers* every *night-* it could alwasy be worse!*


----------



## Thorn (Mar 29, 2008)

i agree with you toa but depression and other mental illnesses are also crippling and can be just as bad and worse than the loss of limbs. just hope everyone understands mental ilness is serious, just because you can't see it doesn't mean it isn't there


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 29, 2008)

I smoke mostly to keep my head stable.
Cannabis only helps pain a small amount for me.


guess I must smoke too much....


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2008)

When I am not smoking, I tend to internalize everything, and my upper back and shoulders are always riddled with stress.  It's funny, a few minutes after I smoke I feel all that tension just disappear.  I am able to fully relax.  I am not as uptight.

I know about depression/anxiety all too well, and I was medicated for that for years.  In Jan I stopped, and I feel sooo much better now.  I think the meds were surpressing me and my emotions.  Now that I've been med-free, I am full of all sorts of feelings and it is AWESOME!  

I thought the anxiety was trying to creep in again when I was sick and unable to get to the gym for a week.  But a few hits from my pipe would always help and things would all be right again.  

I now realize that not only is MJ key to my well-being, I have to pair it with exercise as well.  

Who woulda thought that I'd actually become healthier???



-------

On a side note, I feel for all the insomniacs here.  I actually have a condition called obstructive sleep apnea, so my butts asleep almost as soon as my head hits the pillow.  But I wake soo many times during the course of a night, that I never fully get a good 8 hrs rest.  Luckily I am unaware when I wake cuz I don't come to full arousel, and I'll just be a bit groggy the next day.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 29, 2008)

:yeahthat: *thanks sm couldnt of put it more accurate myself*eace:


----------



## pussum (Mar 29, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> put it this way, with out it i couldnt *live.*
> 
> pussum, imagine being paralyzed and not being able to do half what a* "normal" *person can do....
> 
> there are ppl here who are handicapped and i hand it to them in my prayers* every *night-* it could alwasy be worse!*




You are right, it can always be worse. This plant is a gift and in a lot of ways it is what helps us to make it another day. I am not saying life is harder for some than others, but it does take its toll on us in different ways. I feel very blessed that I have it as good as I do and that I am surrounded with the people I love, but sometimes you forget who you are and what you have going for you with the hussle and bustle of day to day activities. Marijuana helps keep us grounded and allows us the chance to sit back and realize it isn't so bad out there.


----------



## tumagun (Mar 30, 2008)

Damn, I smoke it because I like getting high. Its become more of a normal thing, so everything I do while I'm high I believe I do in a better manner. 
I just get along with people better, I like thinking while I'm high, and when I am, everything seems to make sense, because I can dissect it in my head. 
It pretty much just makes everything better.


----------



## mattmandude (Apr 1, 2008)

I like to smoke, because it offers a safe/comfortable way for me to change a monotonous life and switch things up  I enjoy being sober/clean as much as I like being high, so I try to find a happy medium.

However, I started smoking because of chronic tinnitus (where that ringing in your ears never goes away), when I'm high, I don't notice the ringing and I sleep like a baby!

-Cheers


----------

